# Maine Pigeonmama Makes Career Change



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This just in:

Pigeonmama has left her longtime medical industry career to assist Maine wildlife with donning lifejackets due to the recent rains and has changed her name to "No-ette". In another bizarre twist, she's given up pigeons to help the frogs by instructing in the proper use of the gear. There is no end in sight.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> This just in:
> 
> Pigeonmama has left her longtime medical industry career to assist Maine wildlife with donning lifejackets due to the recent rains and has changed her name to "No-ette". In another bizarre twist, she's given up pigeons to help the frogs by instructing in the proper use of the gear. There is no end in sight.
> 
> Pidgey



Lucky darn frogs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, you see, it's like this. I'm still working as a nurse, but have to help the wildlife , too, especially the frogs. They come here in droves, begging for assistance. The saddest cases of all are the poor little dears that drag themselves here from Okieville. The reason they have to drag themselves you ask. Well, that sheister Pidgey has talked them in to removing their hind legs and giving them to Pidgey. Reason for that? Well, hear tell, Pidgey has opened a very "fauncy" french restaurant, where the specialty of the house is, bet you guessed, FROG LEGS !!!
As to giving up pigeons, not going to happen. I hears Mr. Jonnie Reb Pidgey is thinking of trying to put poor old Colonel S. out of business, and I don't want to think about him talking the pigeons into not needing to fly.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Fibber.

You admitted as much in a PM.

And my pigeons don't care what businesses I run as long as it pays for their living, so "there"! And my pigeons WANT Colonel S. out of business, FYI.

Pidgey the Entrepreneur


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

do frog legs taste like chicken? i dont want to try a frog i just wanna know what they taste like


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ask Pigeonmama--she's my Maine customer at my franchise in her town.

Pidgey


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha well i dont eat any thing (meat) that is smaller than chicken


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*It Runs Deeper:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

This frog thing runs much deeper,we all know that FRENCH FRYS go with FRENCH FRIED FROG LEGS.The question is who is supplying the potatoes and where do these potatoes come from? You guess it MAINE!!! Are PIGEONMAMA and PIDGEY realy in a conspiracy.After all who in MAINE is supplying those potatoes? That's right you guess it PIGEONMAMA OWNS A BIG POTATO PLANTION. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Humph! Potatoes, maybe, but I can't see Pigeonmama serving *gasp* FROG LEGS! She was just trying to "save" the little froggies when they arrived in droves from OK!

AND, PUULEASE! Pidgey opening a FANCY FRENCH RESTAURANT???? In Tulsa?? OKLAHOMA????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Very funny...y'all are gettin' yor legs pulled!  

Pidgey is UP to somethin' and IFn he's agittin' Frog LEGS, he's agonna do somethin' ELSE with 'em! Mark my words!

Pigeonmama, I applaud YOUR RESCUE WORK!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shi,
Thanks for the suppor. Obviously, us gals have to stand together. You did notice George is trying to get the heat off of Pidgey's back by slinging the P&&p at me. Potatoes? To Pidgey, for french fries? Not hardly ! Besides, I think most french fries are made from Idaho potats. As wet as it is up here, seeds, seedling, any thing planted so far will rot and not sprout. So , I really feel bad for those people who make a living selling produce up here.
Now, back to Pidgey's restaurant, I'm not a partner. Never was asked. Guess he wouldn't have liked my "Tofu Froglettes" idea very much, anyway. Know where his wine comes from? He goes to local schools and very sneakily gets in to the kids' lunches, scrapes the jelly and jam off sandwiches, then takes home what ever he's able to collect and mixes it with distilled white vinegar, which he is able to get at discount price, because it doesn't sell very well as we all use the "real" vinegar with mother, to treat our pigeons for different ailments.
Personally, I think Georgeis in cahoots with Pidgey. Maybe his "front" man, his PR person. How's he pay you, George? Free frog legs, or just stock in the franchise?
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Shi,
> Thanks for the suppor. Obviously, us gals have to stand together. You did notice George is trying to get the heat off of Pidgey's back by slinging the P&&p at me. Potatoes? To Pidgey, for french fries? Not hardly ! Besides, I think most french fries are made from Idaho potats. As wet as it is up here, seeds, seedling, any thing planted so far will rot and not sprout. So , I really feel bad for those people who make a living selling produce up here.
> Now, back to Pidgey's restaurant, I'm not a partner. Never was asked. Guess he wouldn't have liked my "Tofu Froglettes" idea very much, anyway. Know where his wine comes from? He goes to local schools and very sneakily gets in to the kids' lunches, scrapes the jelly and jam off sandwiches, then takes home what ever he's able to collect and mixes it with distilled white vinegar, which he is able to get at discount price, because it doesn't sell very well as we all use the "real" vinegar with mother, to treat our pigeons for different ailments.
> Personally, I think Georgeis in cahoots with Pidgey. Maybe his "front" man, his PR person. How's he pay you, George? Free frog legs, or just stock in the franchise?
> Daryl


Y'know, pm, I think you're right! George DEFINITELY has his geography mixed up. I ALSO noticed that he's in CA...well, that explains everything! Geography isn't the ONLY thing that's messed up!! I know about them Californians...they live right next door to us "Zonies!"

Well, I also think you're giving more credit to to Pidgey than he deserves...wine? I don't think he knows what that is - probably the closest he may have come would be M/D 20/20...consider where he lives - more likely beer OR that clear stuff in assorted bottles from his nearest neighbor!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Listen, Mad Dog Squawks, I've got 20/20 vision on this deal and I can tell you that PB&J wine WON'T sell with Tatered FrogLeg sandwiches--you've Zoned out again!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Listen, Mad Dog Squawks, I've got 20/20 vision on this deal and I can tell you that PB&J wine WON'T sell with Tatered FrogLeg sandwiches--you've Zoned out again!
> 
> Pidgey


Oh, is that right! Me? Zoned??? The above comments from a guy who *obviously* knows what M/D 20/20 is...you, Pidgey are LUCKY to HAVE 20/20 vision...

Pigeonmama, you can also tell he's losin' it...TATERED FrogLeg SANDWICHES? There goes the fancy French restaurant idea that he "might" have had!

You are correct, Pidgey, notice that I mentioned BEER and that other clear stuff...much better with "those" so-called sandwiches...

Pigeonmama, did Pidgey REALLY talk you into a franchise???


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"Franco-American", actually, Squawks. 

It sells better.

Notice the similiarity between "Franchise" and "French Fries"?

Would you like to see a copy of Pigeonmama's contract?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

Could you start a thread with frogs on P.T.. That way we will not loose contact with one of our own. Besides it is all related, a Pigeon Man is talking froggies out of their little legs, and they are crawling to you, a Pigeon Mama.

I think that is related to pigeons!

He must be an awfully smoooooooooth talker to talk all of those little critters out of their parts. Are you sure he is not just using the hatchet method, with out their consent?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You know, folks, y'all are getting way-the-(someplace unpleasant)-and-gone off topic here--I posted this thread in the sincere attempt to bring y'all out of your own lives for a minute to consider the plight of one of our dearest members whose homeland has been getting some of the most torrential rains that it's gotten in over 70 years to the point of excessive property destruction...

...or, in simpler language, to point out that Pigeonmama's all wet!

And whaddy'all do?

Jump on lil' ole' me just like you always do.

Just shoot the messenger, why don'tcha'!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I'm not going to jump on you or shoot you either because us southerners always stick together.

However, out of the 25 babies we have one, little Sammy, who doesn't squeak or squeal but CROAKS, just like a frog and "there ain't nobody gonna get this baby's legs".


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you make a recording of that? Sounds like it could become a problem. Better send him to me (air mail) so that I can get him into one of my avian specialists.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

No, but thank you. His roommate Skip would miss him. And, I wasn't born yesterday, either.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MAGGERS!

Et tu, Brute'?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Rolling On Floor Laughing Our Mouths Off*

http://media.putfile.com/DSCN1286


And here's a link to the video to prove it 

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Nab, I have definitely missed something...WHICH video???


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shi....the video is there...it just takes a little bit of a while to "load."

Nab...that little group sure looks and sounds like they are getting a big kick out of our kibitzing here.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> No, but thank you. His roommate Skip would miss him. And, I wasn't born yesterday, either.


Oh, Maggie! You may be seeing the light!!

I was JUST getting ready to WARN Pigeonmama about Pidgey!

Y'see, I've traveled A LOT and have met some men who just...ooze...ah...SOUTHERN CHARM. They appear to be REAL gentlemen. Well, CHARM isn't all they -ah - ooze. These men are, in reality, snake oil salemen! And, I'm afraid  Pidgey is among the worst! Yes, I know, SOOOOO hard to believe! OUR very OWN Pidgey - Guardian of Broken Pigeons! Oh, the SHAME of it all!  Anyway, I degress..

CAUTION! BEWARE! BEFORE y'all know it, he will talk you into a restaurant franchise to sell FROG LEGS and then, who KNOWS what else! Even POTATOES! AND, some of that clear stuff in assorted bottles he co-owns with his neighbors! 

Just a gentle warning...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Shi....the video is there...it just takes a little bit of a while to "load."
> 
> *Thanks, Linda*
> 
> ...


I have dial up (hey, it's FREE!), so yes, things DO take longer! Not the greatest with the impatient!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm afraid that part of this restaurant business faze may be my fault.

You see not to long ago, I sent Pidgey a list of places where he could get free Bar B Q grills. 

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And we all know which member is the keeper of Barbie!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> And we all know which member is the keeper of Barbie!
> 
> Pidgey


ALASKA??? In AUSTRALIA??? 

Don't you have your geography mixed up Pidgey?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

F.Y.I. for any of you that are unfortunate enough to go out to eat at Pidgey's restaurant, look really closely at the ribbons and cards on the flower arrangements. Do they say "Congratulations", "Best Wishes" or "Good Luck"? No, they say "Greatly Missed" and "Dearly Departed". Hey, Pidgey, just how many cemetaries and funeral parlors are there where you live? Did you go to the funerals of some of your first customers?. Good old "Bump them off, grab the flowers and run" Pidgey. 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I'm afraid that part of this restaurant business faze may be my fault.
> 
> You see not to long ago, I sent Pidgey a list of places where he could get free Bar B Q grills.
> 
> Feather


NOT your fault, Feather! How did you know that such an innocent action would lead to such MISUSE?

Well, at least with all the water in Maine, I doubt if Pidgey will be sending any THERE soon!

Pigeonmama, you didn't receive a strange shipment of equipment did you???


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Plague:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :*

Wasn't one of the plagues of EGYPT the frog? PIDGEY is only trying to save MAINE from the FROG PLAGUE,and you all are attacking him.  GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nope, no strange equipment, but I did have some rare breed chicken eggs that I was hoping to incubate, come a week late. Way to late to still be worth incubating, but I did put them in the incubator, with a prayer, and crossed fingers. Now I know Pidgey didn't have any thing to do with the delay, so I won't even try to blame him for this.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> F.Y.I. for any of you that are unfortunate enough to go out to eat at Pidgey's restaurant, look really closely at the ribbons and cards on the flower arrangements. Do they say "Congratulations", "Best Wishes" or "Good Luck"? No, they say "Greatly Missed" and "Dearly Departed". Hey, Pidgey, just how many cemetaries and funeral parlors are there where you live? Did you go to the funerals of some of your first customers?. Good old "Bump them off, grab the flowers and run" Pidgey.
> Daryl


Oh, that's just GREAT, Pigeonmama! ROFL

Of course, that's NOT unexpected in OKLAHOMA...like anyone REALLY believed in a fancy FRENCH restaurant...

I bet his - ah - so-called restaurant has 'possum on the menu!  AND, I wouldn't be at ALL surprised if he has a '**** dog at home too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Nope, no strange equipment, but I did have some rare breed chicken eggs that I was hoping to incubate, come a week late. Way to late to still be worth incubating, but I did put them in the incubator, with a prayer, and crossed fingers. *Now I know Pidgey didn't have any thing to do with the delay, so I won't even try to blame him for this.*
> Daryl


HOW do you KNOW, Pigeonmama?

Since he's being blamed for everything else, one more won't make a difference!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> Wasn't one of the plagues of EGYPT the frog? PIDGEY is only trying to save MAINE from the FROG PLAGUE,and you all are attacking him.  GEORGE


Nice try, George, but Pidgey LIVED in Egypt at the time of the frog plague. How do you think he knew that all those frogs were gonna end up in MAINE? He sent 'em! NOT only THAT, but Pigeonmama said some were missing LEGS!  

A regular plague is one thing, but one should never try and change the Bible!

Shi
The Morally Righteous


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Pidgey said:
> 
> 
> > And we all know which member is the keeper of Barbie!
> ...


MIZZZ Squawks!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=123441&postcount=97

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> F.Y.I. for any of you that are unfortunate enough to go out to eat at Pidgey's restaurant, look really closely at the ribbons and cards on the flower arrangements. Do they say "Congratulations", "Best Wishes" or "Good Luck"? *No, they say "Greatly Missed" and "Dearly Departed". *Hey, Pidgey, just how many cemetaries and funeral parlors are there where you live? Did you go to the funerals of some of your first customers?. Good old "Bump them off, grab the flowers and run" Pidgey.
> Daryl


Oh, that's just a matter of practicality--it's not like they NEED them anymore...

Pidgey the Practical


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Nice try, George, but Pidgey LIVED in Egypt at the time of the frog plague. How do you think he knew that all those frogs were gonna end up in MAINE? He sent 'em! NOT only THAT, but Pigeonmama said some were missing LEGS!
> 
> A regular plague is one thing, but one should never try and change the Bible!
> 
> ...


But not too "Shi" to tell you about it!

Pidgey the Modest


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> *Nope, no strange equipment*, but I did have some rare breed chicken eggs that I was hoping to incubate, come a week late. Way to late to still be worth incubating, but I did put them in the incubator, with a prayer, and crossed fingers. Now *I know Pidgey didn't have any thing to do with the delay*, so I won't even try to blame him for this.
> Daryl


You didn't get the equipment? Why didn't you mention that in our teleconference today over the restaurant's accounting figures?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

george simon said:


> Wasn't one of the plagues of EGYPT the frog? PIDGEY is only trying to save MAINE from the FROG PLAGUE,and you all are attacking him.  GEORGE


George is right, y'all know--those frogs are mad, but they're not _hopping mad!_

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sly Pidgey, sly, sly Pidgey. Trying to sling the frog slime my way. Well, it won't work. There was no teleconference today ( I worked, and the only thing I saw on a screen was an ongoing colonoscopy. Oh, wait, maybe I did see Pidgey) And I most certainly didn't receive any equipment of any sort.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

And, Pidgey, I'm not saying you're a ****head. I'm just saying I saw a lot of ****s today, and knowing you, you prolly stole (whoops, borrowed) someone's I.D. bracelet for a free colonoscopy. Bet you were the guy who we loaded with sleepy time meds, who kept right on talking throughout the procedure.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The more I think about it, it couldn't have been Pidgey. This gabby guy never used any of the F words (frogleg, french fries or franchise)
Daryl
We gave him enough meds to put an elephant down, and he still stayed awake.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, Pigeonmama...I'M STILL LAUGHING!  

You are in GREAT form tonight! I am very happy to see those waters did not permanently affect you!  

BTW, FEATHER is the one with the equipment. She wants to post a picture in the thread but doesn't know how. I said I didn't either but maybe you or Pidgey would be able to help. I asked her to contact you both...

I think what she has is right in Pidgey's backyard...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

She'll have to ask Pidgey. He's the computer genius (multi-gifted) I haven't figured out the posting thing with this computer. Poor thing is almost as old as Pidgey, and just isn't able to do everything it needs to to be able to post. As it is, I still need to get pics to Pidgey so he can post them for me. I will have pics by this Sunday, I hope. I could have them now, but my son will be going to his first prom Saturday night, and I figured I could get a picture of my little "******* Romeo" for people to see, too.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> She'll have to ask Pidgey. He's the computer genius (multi-gifted) I haven't figured out the posting thing with this computer. *Poor thing is almost as old as Pidgey,*
> 
> Well, at least you were kind enough (this time) not to say "decrepit"
> 
> and just isn't able to do everything it needs to to be able to post. As it is, I still need to get pics to Pidgey so he can post them for me. I will have pics by this Sunday, I hope. I could have them now, but my son will be going to his first prom Saturday night, and I figured *I could get a picture of my little "******* Romeo" for people to see, too.*Daryl


Now, THOSE, I really want to see!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well,Pidgey is sure being quiet. Some of the reasons I'm thinking of:
1. He just can't come up with a "come-back"
2. He's in jail.
3. He's swindling more frogs out of legs.
4. He's checking out the obits in the local papers, the funeral parlors, for fresh flowers.
5. He's gone to school to make a jam/jelly run.
Which one/s do you all think, and can you think up any other explanations for Pidgey's silence.
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

He's cookin!


Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

You mean frying, or he's cooked his own goose?
Daryl
Oh, he's trying out that new equipment you told him about. I see.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Feather,

I've got a day job, you know. The other business partnering with Pigeonmama is the rest of the time and, frankly, that's really been spoiling my attitude lately. I think she's drinking up all the profits but if I let the liquor license go, so will Pigeonmama. She... uhh... REALLY likes the froglegs, too. In fact, she's the best customer but she's not a _paying_ customer, if you know what I mean. I think it's against her religion.

Pidgey the Penniless


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Snicker ! Just slinging the bull again, Pidgey?
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Snicker ! Just slinging the bull again, Pidgey?
> Daryl


Mmmm, I thought he WAS the bull! Oh no, wait, shootin' the bull? Oh well, whatever...

Actually, I think Pidgey is REALLY upset because Pigeonmama, being in the NORTH, has the GOOD LIQUID STUFF - even some from Canada...whereas Pidgey can't get beyond beer and that clear stuff that comes in assorted bottles he co-owns with his neighbors! Then again, one has to think of the "customers" he attracts!  

If ANYONE could open a fancy French restaurant, it would be Pigeonmama. 

*psst, pm, don't tell the Poo where those profits are REALLY going!*

Oh yeah, Feather, he's cookin' awright! In more ways than one!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Now we'll take a tour through the kitchen of Pidgey's Famous French Restaurant  Picture courtesy of Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okie style.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Are those Winter's missing eggs I see in that pan?

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Wish I could show you how Pidgey provides beverages.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, just describe it. You guys...... 

Pete, that picture is priceless.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Wish I could show you how Pidgey provides beverages.
> Daryl


Don't know about "providin'" but I can "see" his set-up...picture long plank tables - no tablecloth - no napkins (shirt sleeves or shirt tails are good enuf) - mis-matched plates - forks only - beverages are shown as either brown beer bottles (absolutely NO clear or green bottles!!) or clear liquid served in assorted glass containers (plastic would melt), depending on how much "octane" the customer desires. A good time is always had by all - especially after a few hours...

You are correct, Feather...little did Winter know what was planned for her eggs that she abandoned...well, as Pidgey always says: "waste not, want not."


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Lady Tarheel,
I can only go by "say so" but rumor has it, Pidgey had a trained monkey (chimpanzee) mixing and distributing drinks, and said monk works for free drinks and bananas. Only Pidgey knows for sure.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, Lady Tarheel,
> I can only go by "say so" but rumor has it, Pidgey had a trained monkey (chimpanzee) mixing and distributing drinks, and said monk works for free drinks and bananas. Only Pidgey knows for sure.
> Daryl


Refer to my earlier post: while Pigeonmama continues to "drink" up the profits, she always comes into work a bit on the flammable side and even though she's looked the bartender in the eyes, her vision was understandably impaired. Actually, due to the fumes, I've gone through more than a few bartenders.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyway of getting pigeons into this "dog and pony" show? After all, this IS a pigeon site!  

The government might decide this is a circus act and get us ALL canned!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Anyway of getting pigeons into this "dog and pony" show? After all, this IS a pigeon site!
> 
> The government might decide this is a circus act and get us ALL canned!


I usually include the word "*Pigeon*mama" in almost every post in this thread... doesn't that count for something?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe we should ask PIGEONmama...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

With a monkey mixing drinks and a pot bell cleaning off the tables and dumping the trash, it sounds like things are ran quiet efficient at the FFR.

Do you need a reservation to dine?

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

No,
Just your own stomach pump, and ambulance with well trained paramedics.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

And what Pidgey says about my drinking up the profits, not true. I only go down once, maybe twice a year to get my cut of his profits, and I always drink BOTTLED WATER, from Maine, that I bring, myself.That chimpie bartender he has, has some pecular habits, and I would never drink something he handled, much less mixed.
Daryl
Oh, and I never eat the food there. Salmonella salad bar ! Ptomaine potato putts ! You know !!


----------

